# Hausabsicherung



## dizzzi (30. Dez. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

mal ein Thema, was nicht direkt mit einem Gartenteich etwas zu tun hat. Ich bin gerade dabei, mich in das Thema "*Hausabsicherung*" gegen die bösen Einbrecher zu beschäftigen. In meinem alten Haus hatte ich eine mechanische Lösung eines bekannten grossen Sicherheitsunternehmens mit "A...und...s". Das was ich damals verbaut habe lassen, hat sogar einen Einbruchversuch standgehalten. Das war aber auf einem Dorf, wo wohl so ein Jugendlicher versucht hatte schnell was Geld, oder Laptop usw... abzustauben. Das war an einem heiligen Abend, und unser Haus, war eigentlich schon leergeräumt, weil wir mitten in unserem Umzug nach Köln dran waren. (*Anm*.: Das blöde Gesicht hätte ich ja schon gerne gesehen, wenn der in das Haus reingekommen wäre und festgestellt hätte das es leer ist.) Hier in Köln weht wohl ein etwas anderer Wind. Professionelle EU-Osterweiterungs-Unternehmer treiben wohl hier Unwesen, und da muss ich wohl deutlich mehr Aufwand betreiben.

Habt ihr eure Hütten sicherer gemacht, und habt ihr auch bereist Erfahrungen (gut oder schlechte) mit eurer Absicherung gemacht?

Testberichten von Fachzeitschriften traue ich. Für mich sind Erfahrungen von Personen 1000x mehr Wert, als ein Testbericht von, wer weiß wie die alle heißen...

LG und einen guten Rutsch

Udo


----------



## tosa (30. Dez. 2017)

Hallo Udo,

als Grundsatz sollte man immer zuerst die mechanische Sicherung der Fenster, Türen, Kellerschächte den Vorrang geben. Denn kein Einbrecher möchte sich lange mit einem Fenster oder einer Tür aufhalten. 

- Pilzkopfsicherung
- abschliessbare Fenstergriffe
- Querriegel
- Kellerschachtsicherung
etc.

ist erstmal der Anfang. Darauf aufbauend kann man inzwischen sehr kostengünstige Smarthomeabsicherungen bekommen, die sehr schnell eine Alarmanlage erstellen lassen. Wichtig dabei ist in meinen Augen auch die Sichtbarkeit von solchen Massnahmen. Z.B. den Alarmmelder gut sichtbar zu installieren (Abschreckungswirkung).


----------



## dizzzi (30. Dez. 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> 
> als Grundsatz sollte man immer zuerst die mechanische Sicherung der Fenster, Türen, Kellerschächte den Vorrang geben. Denn kein Einbrecher möchte sich lange mit einem Fenster oder einer Tür aufhalten.
> 
> ...


Hi Tosa,

auf alle Fälle erst mechanisch. Von "A...s" gibt es wohl ein System, wo elektromechansich was läuft. Da kann man die Elektrik auch später noch aufschalten. Finde ich schon recht interessant.

Bezüglich Pilzkopfverrigelung. Ist ja bei Neubau Pflicht. Nur die Gegenverankerung ist oft "Sch...."
Muss wohl für ca. 10€  pro Stück, und da kommen einige pro Fenster und Türen zusammen, ausgetauscht werden, damit auch die Sicherheit wirklich gegeben ist.

LG

Udo


----------



## Alfii147 (30. Dez. 2017)

Hallo,

bei uns ist wie Torsten schon schrieb, alles gesichert (Fenster, Türen etc.).
Haustüre eh keine Chance.
Kellerschächte sind von innen gesichert - Kellerfenster natürlich auch.

Rund ums Haus, sind Flutlichter installiert, die das ganze Grundstück ausleuchten.
Desweiteren überwachen derzeit noch 2 Kameras das Grundstück - 3 folgt.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (30. Dez. 2017)

Bei uns haben wir Pilzkopfversiegelung an den Fenstern und Abschließbare Griffe.
Zusätzlich 4 Riegel pro Fenster das sind Stahlbolzen mit 20mm ca 10cm tief in der Wand.
Fürs Fenster habe ich Sprossen von Außen die nur demontiert werden können wenn das Fenster auf ist.
Jalousien sind Natürlich auch dran.

Die Türen sind mit 5 Riegel die in die Leibung fahren und 3 x 4 Bolzen an den Türbändern.

Kameras sind am Grundstück Außen sowie im Wintergarten und in der Sauna.

Bei unserem Nachbarn wurde Nachts eingebrochen als die zuhause waren und unser Nachbar hat die Einbrecher auf der Treppe erwischt.
Diese sind dann geflohen.

Seit dem haben wir alles wie oben beschrieben umgerüstet.

Für den Persönlichen Schutz ist auch gesorgt.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Dez. 2017)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Kameras sind ......... in der Sauna.


----------



## dizzzi (31. Dez. 2017)

Hat denn einer auch schon einen Einbruchversuch selber erlebt, und hat seine Technik dem Einbruchversuch  stand gehalten?


----------



## Teichfreund77 (31. Dez. 2017)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Hat denn einer auch schon einen Einbruchversuch selber erlebt, und hat seine Technik dem Einbruchversuch  stand gehalten?


Zum Glück noch nicht, ich hoffe das die Sicherheitstechnik auch abschreckend wirkt.

@Totto in der Sauna direkt Natürlich nicht, die Kamera hält die 90 Grad sicher nicht aus.
Aber in den Raum auf Fenster und Tür gerichtet.


----------



## Alfii147 (31. Dez. 2017)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Hat denn einer auch schon einen Einbruchversuch selber erlebt, und hat seine Technik dem Einbruchversuch  stand gehalten?



Nein zum Glück nicht!


----------



## troll20 (31. Dez. 2017)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Nein zum Glück nicht!


Antwort auf 


dizzzi schrieb:


> und hat seine Technik dem Einbruchversuch stand gehalten?


----------



## marcus18488 (31. Dez. 2017)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Hat denn einer auch schon einen Einbruchversuch selber erlebt, und hat seine Technik dem Einbruchversuch



Bei uns wurde 1997 eingebrochen. Die Einbrecher nahmen eine Leiter und zerstörten eine Fensterscheibe im 1.OG, durch das sie dann einstiegen. Gebracht hat uns die mechanische Verriegelung und zusatzschutzmassnahmen gar nichts. 
Die zusätzliche Fensterverriegelung wurde nicht mal in Anspruch genommen. Ob die Türbolzen standgehalten hätten, ist unbekannt da die Täter wieder übers Fenster mit der beim Nachbarn geklauten Leiter flüchteten. Im Polizeibericht hieß es damals nicht Einbruch sondern Einsteigediebstahl.


----------



## Alfii147 (1. Jan. 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Antwort auf



Bei mir sind ja auch drei junge, hübsche Mädls eingebrochen


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Jan. 2018)

..  die hier schon beschriebene 'mechanischen Sicherungen,
Hochschiebsperren an den Rollos von innen,
diverse Flutlichter am und um's Haus, gesteuert über Bewegungsmelder,
und diverse Kameras am Haus.... Bild wird direkt auf's Handy gesendet.
.... und zu guter letzt 3 wachsame Hunde... noch Fragen?


----------



## dizzzi (1. Jan. 2018)

Eva-Maria schrieb:


> ..  die hier schon beschriebene 'mechanischen Sicherungen,
> Hochschiebsperren an den Rollos von innen,
> diverse Flutlichter am und um's Haus, gesteuert über Bewegungsmelder,
> und diverse Kameras am Haus.... Bild wird direkt auf's Handy gesendet.
> .... und zu guter letzt 3 wachsame Hunde... noch Fragen?


Ich denke das die Hunde reichen.
Eine bessere Alarmanlage gibt es nicht.


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. Jan. 2018)

... doch.... Gänse... unglaublich was die für einen Lärm machen,
wenn man ein derart bewachtes Grundstück betritt.
Wir haben unten an der Straße einen Pferdehof, die eben auch Hühner, __ Enten und Gänse frei laufen haben...
da wurde schon mancher Besucher in die Flucht getrieben


----------



## Haggard (5. Jan. 2018)

Nur Gänse möchte ich nicht im Garten haben, die kacken alles voll und fressen wahrscheinlich auch noch alles, außer das Gras, welches man dann noch mähen muß


----------



## Boxerfan (6. Jan. 2018)

Habe einen Boxer in der VPG 3 ausgebildet, reicht als Alarmanlage und Sicherung


----------

